# Drunk driver *almost* got away with it...



## Carol (Apr 24, 2007)

This cracked me up!

[yt]RXVBoiSTqVw[/yt]


----------



## jim777 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love that show! 

jim


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw that a year ago somewhere.  Thanks for finding it again.  That's a classic.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 24, 2007)

THAT was hysterical!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2007)

So close he had it made until he said he was drunk


----------



## exile (Apr 24, 2007)

Clearly, this was a man who'd had a lot of practice reciting the alphabet backwards... wonder why! :lol:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2007)

:lol:
:lool:
:lfao:
:roflmao:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh THAT was FUNNY!!! :lfao:

"Pas de bouret, kick, ball-change, clap!"

:rofl::lol2:


----------



## jim777 (Apr 25, 2007)

You guys all know this is from the Comedy Central show "Reno 911", right? 

jim


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2007)

jim777 said:


> You guys all know this is from the Comedy Central show "Reno 911", right?
> 
> jim



yah, but it's still hysterical. 

buzzkill.


----------

